# Canon 5D Mark III Rear LCD Screen Cover Scratched - Is it replaceable?



## avatar13 (May 1, 2013)

Hello, was wondering if anyone has had experience having replaced the LCD cover on the rear LCD on a 5D Mark III? Unfortunately mine got scratched, it's just cosmetic but when I am outdoors the scratch will catch light in certain cases so it's more annoying than anything else. I called Canon and they could not say if it could be done, they only said I could send it in and they would provide an estimate. I had read somewhere that the Mark III LCD and cover are actually integrated and the only way to replace it would be to exchange the LCD assembly completely. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Skirball (May 2, 2013)

I can't help on the replacement, but in the mean time you could trying buying a bottle of acrylic scratch filler (search online, there's hundreds). If the scratch is deep let it dry, buff it out, and repeat multiple times. For $10 and a little bit of elbow grease you may find that it fixes it enough that it doesn't bother you. And you'll have a whole bottle for the occasional tune up of acrylic protection screens. It can really make those old hazy screens look like new.

[Protip] works well on car headlights too.


----------



## sunnyVan (May 2, 2013)

I got a screen protector on amazon for about 10 bucks. Works pretty well. It doesn't help your situation but at least other people who read this post can consider using it to protect the screen. I actually put it on a little late too. There's a tiny scratch already.


----------



## t.linn (May 2, 2013)

I read the same thing as you, avatar13. The Mark III's screen is integrated into the LCD and cannot be replaced separately. I also recall reading that it is glass. I'm not sure how this affects the use of scratch filler. I would be hesitant to buff the LCD with any type of cleaner at all because it appears to be coated. Buffing might make a small problem into a big one.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear that 

I'm glad I got LCD protector for my 5D III. This will be a lesson&learn for most us. It's a reminder that our lenses need to be protected as well.


----------



## qwerty (May 2, 2013)

I can't answer the OP's question directly, but I will say that the Canon repair shop has a pretty good reputation for being fast and fair. They have done right by me the two times I have sent something in; the last time I had cracked the back part of metal body of my 5d iii (don't ask) and they charged me $260 for the repair (1 hr warranty labor + minimal charge for parts and shipping).

For a purely cosmetic thing like a scratch, I personally wouldn't bother getting it fixed. But, if you send it in, they will probably give you an estimate that is reasonable (not cheap, but reasonable).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2013)

It can be repaired, but its expensive. I've heard close to $400.


----------



## Inspiron41 (May 2, 2013)

for all those still have their 5DM3 screen unscratched, help yourself invest the money and get a screen protector if you're obsessed with keeping your gear pristine 

i recommend this one: http://www.amazon.com/MegaGear-Optical-Screen-Protector-Model/dp/B007YSGCTO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1367526377&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+5d+mark+iii+screen+protector 

it'll take a hammer and a nail to actually break through it...


----------



## avatar13 (May 3, 2013)

I called out of curiosity I called again and a 2nd person confirmed that the LCD protector is integrated and unlike the Mark II the protector cannot be replaced without a new unit. However she did say a new LCD was something like $106 if I recall, i was surprised at how cheap it was. Of course installing it may double that still $200 + change is not bad considering I was expecting a lot more. 

I went ahead and got a screen protector, if's funny I had my old 40D for years and never scratched it and so I thought I never needed a protector because the Mark III has a scratch resistant piece of glass. I have my 5D Mark III for less than a year and have already scratched the rear and there's also a scuff on the top LCD (which can be replaced and costs like $11 for the part according to Canon, not sure how much labor would be). I agree the prices are very reasonable, I may wait until to see if something else occurs and then may just add it in if I'm already performing other repairs.


----------

